# This headband pheno is no joke



## ExBuyer (Jun 1, 2015)

Pink hairs covered in frost and it smells like a truck full of dead skunks drove into Godzilla skunks vagina then got queefed out into a pool filled with grapes 

Let me tell you most relaxing swim I've ever went for 

Real talk

Potency high 8 low 9

Defiantly a uplifting "makes the world more vibrant" type of strain


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

You know i've never smelled a godzillas grape skunk queef but it sounds exacly like something i want to smell lmao


----------



## Hessam (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks dank man!


----------



## zmb187 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm on that headband vape pen cartridge today..... Not exactly sure wat to call it lol...... But had it with me all week and loving it!! Almost time for new flavor ..... Maybe blue dreams??


----------



## ExBuyer (Jul 23, 2015)

I would highly suggest gorrilla glue ,girlscout cookies (thin mint pheno) and fruity pebble og

The pebbles is rare af over here the cookies better be everywhere by now and I truly believe the the glue is gunna be one of the next "gotta have it" type weed everyone's going to want it the bag apeal and smoke are just flat out fire


----------



## zmb187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mmmm gorilla glue sounds strong and sticky!! Yeah the pebbles are nice smoke...very sweet


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yea Headbands one of my favs. Nice smoke, good taste, and wonderful aroma yup..


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Aug 5, 2015)

ExBuyer said:


> Pink hairs covered in frost and it smells like a truck full of dead skunks drove into Godzilla skunks vagina then got queefed out into a pool filled with grapes
> 
> Let me tell you most relaxing swim I've ever went for
> 
> ...


Very nice..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 5, 2015)

ExBuyer said:


> I would highly suggest gorrilla glue ,girlscout cookies (thin mint pheno) and fruity pebble og
> 
> The pebbles is rare af over here the cookies better be everywhere by now and I truly believe the the glue is gunna be one of the next "gotta have it" type weed everyone's going to want it the bag apeal and smoke are just flat out fire


Get me some of that gorilla glue #4. I may have something of interest for you.


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yea I just started seeing that around lately at the club have'nt tried it yet. A good strain that I think is somewhat new is Gamechanger I tried it acoupla years back but I have'nt seen it anywhere since.


----------



## ExBuyer (Aug 29, 2015)

Man the quality of weed I'm getting my hands on is going up and up I actually just made some gorilla #4 full melt and this shit was giving me visual hallucinations not like omg a monster but have you ever seen the wavy clear from the top of a grill or hot blacktop? Yeah I could see the air like that haha

I have several vegging gorilla #4 mothers even a 4# Thai stick I'm working on stabilizing 

Two things are you in the Midwest (I'll only do hand to hand) and what's on the trade block?


----------



## Keighan (Sep 6, 2015)

I live in northern maine...frankly we dont have shit by the sounds of this thread...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> You know i've never smelled a godzillas grape skunk queef but it sounds exacly like something i want to smell lmao


would be tempting.


ExBuyer said:


> some gorilla #4 full melt and this shit was giving me visual hallucinations not like omg a monster but have you ever seen the wavy clear from the top of a grill or hot blacktop? Yeah I could see the air like that haha


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont see too many people from midwest here. Sick of feeling like a criminal, had a rental inspection this morning and had to take down my entire grow for a 5min inspection...


----------



## ExBuyer (Sep 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Dont see too many people from midwest here. Sick of feeling like a criminal, had a rental inspection this morning and had to take down my entire grow for a 5min inspection...


Get yourself a armoire off craigslist completely self containing and extremely easy to manage its tall enough that you can't see the top coincidently that's the best place to take the heat out with fans stick a couple on the back as well and your set I pulled almost a pound out of a 90" armoire that I bought for 75$ put a little effort into it and it's invisible for around 150-200 hand twist some plant hangers use chain so u can keep your lights close grab some black felt and some Mylar or even the reverse side of the shiny wrapping paper you can get from the dollar store to the back and the walls of the cab Velcro the inside lips and the felt and drape in and close the doors no light leak bind your cord to the back nice and neat I even made a gravity ebb and flow on a separate timer this as far as I know is my secret but I love sharing


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 13, 2015)

ExBuyer said:


> Get yourself a armoire off craigslist completely self containing and extremely easy to manage its tall enough that you can't see the top coincidently that's the best place to take the heat out with fans stick a couple on the back as well and your set I pulled almost a pound out of a 90" armoire that I bought for 75$ put a little effort into it and it's invisible for around 150-200 hand twist some plant hangers use chain so u can keep your lights close grab some black felt and some Mylar or even the reverse side of the shiny wrapping paper you can get from the dollar store to the back and the walls of the cab Velcro the inside lips and the felt and drape in and close the doors no light leak bind your cord to the back nice and neat I even made a gravity ebb and flow on a separate timer this as far as I know is my secret but I love sharing


Thanks for sharing, I use a 600W Hood so first off Idk if itd fit with my ducting and I would be so nervous having it there with that person in my house. I like how my tents air flow is as well, do you have a picture of your armoire?


----------



## ExBuyer (Sep 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Thanks for sharing, I use a 600W Hood so first off Idk if itd fit with my ducting and I would be so nervous having it there with that person in my house. I like how my tents air flow is as well, do you have a picture of your armoire?


One sec I have a grow on here in it somewhhere

Edit https://www.rollitup.org/t/ill-never-waste-my-hard-earned-money-again.868479/

Space inst an issue in a good sized armoire mine was 90" tall and like 50/60" wide also note there are a ton of armoire on Craigslist for free or dirt cheap (in my area at least)
This was the first run I did in the armoire its become a lot more refined that run if I remember correctly netted me like 300gs in 4ish months with A ton of cfls and only one 150 hps and I ended up cutting them early because I got a heads up on a sw needless to say all the found was a cabinet with cloths in it  idk stealth wise tho is def worth looking into no sort of management has the right to go threw your (cloths)


----------

